# Price quote for wolf paws, wow!



## wcb607a (Feb 20, 2009)

My local dealer quoted me 2,550 for the wolf paws for my A300 skid steer. The normal rim with wolf paws were 1,550 which I can handle, but another grand for a bigger hole in the rim. That's just crazy. For guys that have the A300, what are you using for snow tires? I may try and get some retreaded tires with rims that kinda match a snow tire, what do you guys think? Or should I bite the bullet and get the wolf paws?


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

what is a wolf paw? first time I have heard of them.


----------



## wcb607a (Feb 20, 2009)

snow tires for skid steers


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

wcb607a;1152934 said:


> My local dealer quoted me 2,550 for the wolf paws for my A300 skid steer. The normal rim with wolf paws were 1,550 which I can handle, but another grand for a bigger hole in the rim. That's just crazy. For guys that have the A300, what are you using for snow tires? I may try and get some retreaded tires with rims that kinda match a snow tire, what do you guys think? Or should I bite the bullet and get the wolf paws?


i'm not asking to be smart ...are you having issues with traction? i have 5 skids and almost never struggle to push a 9 and 10 foot box but maybe NJ storms are different
steve


----------



## joe2113 (Jan 27, 2008)

xtreem3d;1153366 said:


> i'm not asking to be smart ...are you having issues with traction? i have 5 skids and almost never struggle to push a 9 and 10 foot box but maybe NJ storms are different
> steve


What kind of tires are you using? Do you ever have to push uphill?


----------



## wcb607a (Feb 20, 2009)

xtreem3d;1153366 said:


> i'm not asking to be smart ...are you having issues with traction? i have 5 skids and almost never struggle to push a 9 and 10 foot box but maybe NJ storms are different
> steve


It get icy at one of my condo sites in NJ. The site sits on a side of a mountain, higher elevation. My mud tires loose traction a lot and I loose a lot of time because of it.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

can you stud some of your tires with self tapping screws? 
i dont think any rubber tire will get traction on ice.
do you pre salt if you know snow is coming?


----------

